# Let's see if we can do the same to restaurant owners as we have done to drivers...



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*SEE: I am a restaurant owner and I am QUITTING uberEats*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am-a-restaurant-owner-and-i-am-quitting-ubereats.211305/

Interesting read. Even though it's in USA.

A friend of mine here owns a restuarant and was approached by Uber, she enquired about the experience from other restuarant owners here and their response was similar to this story.

She decined the Uber offer.

Love the quote in the article _*" And instead of helping an existing partner out with what is a simple technical difficulty just kick them to the curb? " -*_

_* WELCOME TO UBERWORLD: *_

_*THANK YOU FOR REACHING OUT, *_
_*ALL OF OUR UBERNAUTS ARE BUSY AT THE MOMENT, *_
_*PLEASE LEAVE YOUR NAME AND NUMBER AS YOUR BUSINESS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO US*_


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

I think I see the problem. Oober kicking to the "CURB" means whacking him around the head with meaningless responses until he "CURBS" his annoying complaining.

Kicking him to the "KERB" however might result in him being thrown under a bus.

Both results are acceptable to oober I suppose.


----------

